# My boys in the snow , persian, NFCs & coonie :-)



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolfy :001_wub:









Mr Smokey Pants (aka Tiny Tim ):001_wub:


















Stripey :001_wub:









Mr Fuzzy :001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

They are looking really good in the snow. Have they gone all curly underneath from getting their fur wet too?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> They are looking really good in the snow. Have they gone all curly underneath from getting their fur wet too?


They sure have  in fact , Wolf had big clumps of snow stuck to his tummy ..... he wasn't impressed


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous as ever. The Norwegians and Smokey Pants really do look at home in the snow. Was Fuzzy not keen on the snow though ??? One thing I learnt recently was that Coonies were first known as American Forest cats in Germany when they were first introduced


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!!!!:001_wub:

Threads of your boys (spechially Mr Fuzzy) makes me wonder why there isnt a LOVE button as well as a likey one 

Does snow get stuck to MSP tummy too?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> gorgeous as ever. The Norwegians and Smokey Pants really do look at home in the snow. Was Fuzzy not keen on the snow though ??? One thing I learnt recently was that Coonies were first known as American Forest cats in Germany when they were first introduced


Fuzz is more of a night owl these days and i cant get a good picture of him at night  i have a wonderful picture of him in the snow from a few years ago , i must try to find it 

i'm hoping for more snow so i can get more pictures 

I didn't know that about Coonies  when does your new coonie arrive ? She'll blend in well with the snow


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Wonderful pictures!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!:001_wub:
> 
> Threads of your boys (spechially Mr Fuzzy) makes me wonder why there isnt a LOVE button as well as a likey one
> 
> Does snow get stuck to MSP tummy too?


fuzz is such a beauty isn't he :001_wub: Oh yes, but MSP doent care , he loves being wet and cold   

They're all snoozing now and stripes is in his radiator bed , the big softy


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> when does your new coonie arrive ? She'll blend in well with the snow


Yes she will blend in well!

originally it was going to be next weekend when we get her but now OH has to go to Scotland the following weekend to photograph a concert. Since its two of my favourite bands I'm going with him. Also we would have to come back home via Birmingham anyway [which is where kitten is]. Just hope all the snow is gone by then given we are driving up!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> Yes she will blend in well!
> 
> originally it was going to be next weekend when we get her but now OH has to go to Scotland the following weekend to photograph a concert. Since its two of my favourite bands I'm going with him. Also we would have to come back home via Birmingham anyway [which is where kitten is]. Just hope all the snow is gone by then given we are driving up!


ooh not long to wait now then !!! how exciting for you


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> fuzz is such a beauty isn't he :001_wub: Oh yes, but MSP doent care , he loves being wet and cold
> 
> *They're all snoozing now and stripes is in his radiator bed , the big softy *


Getting ready for round 2 I suspect 

Now......wheres those piccies of MR F in the snow from a couple of years ago


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Getting ready for round 2 I suspect
> 
> Now......wheres those piccies of MR F in the snow from a couple of years ago


Just for you Louise 



















:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Yes , we had cleared a path for them ..... we called it the cat highway   By "we cleared" , i mean Stu of course !! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

WOW!!!!!

They were well worth the wait...he looks gorgeous!!:001_tt1:

I love his cat highway...well....Mr fuzzbomb wouldn't want his tummy to get soggy would he,i can just imagine him strutting down it like he was on the catwalk


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> They were well worth the wait...he looks gorgeous!!:001_tt1:
> 
> I love his cat highway...well....Mr fuzzbomb wouldn't want his tummy to get soggy would he,i can just imagine him strutting down it like he was on the catwalk


Isn't he just the best looking boy in the world :001_wub: :001_wub: He did like his catwalk very much 

Pretty disappointed with this years snow , there wasnt enough to need a cat highway  and it's all completely gone now too !


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

He sure is....he's just devine!!:001_wub:

Hope it snows some more for MR F (and MSP also) so you...well....Stu can make him his cat walk again


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fab picture of the fuzz bomb :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely piccies val. did email you last week dont know if you didnt get it.
hows things?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> lovely piccies val. did email you last week dont know if you didnt get it.
> hows things?


 Oh I'm sorry , I get a lot of junk mail , I must have missed yours within it  All good here thanks  you ?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes fine thanks


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wolfy:001_wub::001_wub: Smokey pants :001_tt1::001_tt1: Stripey :drool::drool: Fuzz bomb :scared::scared: What a stunning bunch you have!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Wolfy:001_wub::001_wub: Smokey pants :001_tt1::001_tt1: Stripey :drool::drool: Fuzz bomb :scared::scared: What a stunning bunch you have!!


They are all rather gorgeous aren't they    I love them all sooooooo much


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i just love love love seeing pics of your furry gang, they are just beautiful xxxxxx_


----------

